# AFA sight down?



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

same here, I think it's been like that for 2 days.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

their site is down. You can't do anything about it.


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

Yup, I get the same thing. The site was working late Thursday night (eastern time), then I tried to log on Friday morning and got the same error, been that way ever since in seems. :icon_frow Hope they fix it soon.


----------

